# My collection!!



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 10, 2007)

Okay. Here is my MAC and other makeup collection! I think I have a pretty nice collection going. What do you think? If you have any questions on what's-what or if you want more in depth pics and such, feel free to ask!





































NON-MAC


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jun 10, 2007)

WOW thats a prettiful collection you have there~
you've quite a number of falsies! the goth ones seem interesting... do you have any photos with them on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh and is that a Nars eyeshadow i see in your NON MAC shot?


----------



## june19th (Jun 10, 2007)

oooh you have a gorgeous collection, i'm love with your falsies as well!
 thanks for posting!!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks guys!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chipmunkvoice* 

 
_WOW thats a prettiful collection you have there~
you've quite a number of falsies! the goth ones seem interesting... do you have any photos with them on? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh and is that a Nars eyeshadow i see in your NON MAC shot?_

 
No pics of those specific lashes YET. I got them last Halloween from Walmart... I just do not know what to do with them! I need to work up the courage, convince me to go for it!! Hahaha. And yup yup! That sure is a NARS shadow! Night Clubbing to be exact! =D


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jun 10, 2007)

Im so jealous that you have the Barbie!  And I too love all the falsies.  Im kinda a false eyelash whore, lol!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ILoveMacMakeup* 

 
_Im so jealous that you have the Barbie! And I too love all the falsies. Im kinda a false eyelash whore, lol!_

 
Falsies are sooo fun. =)

I'm so proud of my MAC Barbie. I ordered it the day before they were supposed to come out. I called my MAC store just to make sure they had them to tell them I was gonna stop by the day it was coming out to get mine, and the girl said that there were 2 left because they were selling them a day early!!! I was like "OMG DAD GIVE ME YOUR CREDIT CARD!!!" Hahaha. They were so hyped up and in demand and hard to get back in March. But now they're not so much, except on eBay. I'm sure if you call your nearest MAC store you can order it over the phone and they can send it to you/you can pick it up. I was just at a MAC store close to me a few days ago and they had 5 or 6 just sitting around. They're not so in demand anymore so I think you could probably get ahold of one. =D


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 10, 2007)

OK. I'm jealous that you have more than me.


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 10, 2007)

*loveLy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aLL the faLsies... i wish i couLd keep them on! my lashes just overpower them 'n push them off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jun 10, 2007)

wow. where do you store it all?


----------



## PeachyKeen (Jun 10, 2007)

great collection!!


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 10, 2007)

you have a great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice variety of stuff!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh my goodness. i love your collection. i could never get away with false lashes because my naturally lashes are so long and pale that they probably wouldnt look right on me.


----------



## landonsmother (Jun 10, 2007)

WOW!!  that's a pretty darn fabulous collection you have going on threre!  you even have the barbie doll ;(  i'm dying to get one.  boo-hoo.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 10, 2007)

wow! sweet collection! 
does it all actually fit in your traincase?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EyeshadowJunkie* 

 
_wow. where do you store it all?_

 
At the moment I keep most of the makeup in my MAC 1.6 case, and then the stuff that I use least often are in my room in drawers. I keep all the lashes in their own drawer as well.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 11, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!​


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 12, 2007)

What's the blush color in the bottom left corner of your palette? I think I may need that.


----------



## User49 (Jun 12, 2007)

what are those little compacts that have like raised squares/diamond like things on them? they're like very cubic looking? know what ones i mean? There is a brush with that on it as well... what collection is that from?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE looking at all that make up


----------



## Jayne (Jun 12, 2007)

great collection


----------



## astronaut (Jun 12, 2007)

What a lovely collection. Look at all those falsies!


----------



## LadyBlue (Jun 13, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_wow! sweet collection! 
does it all actually fit in your traincase?_

 
Almost all of it, save for the false lashes. =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_What's the blush color in the bottom left corner of your palette? I think I may need that._

 
Don't Be Shy from Barbie Loves MAC. =D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_what are those little compacts that have like raised squares/diamond like things on them? they're like very cubic looking? know what ones i mean? There is a brush with that on it as well... what collection is that from??  I LOVE looking at all that make up_

 
Those are from MAC Couture (Holiday 2006 MAC Store Exclusive). The large one is Mystery Powder (sheer powder, also came with a refill), the small one is La Mode (a rich gold highlighting/eyeshadow cream) Rich Metal Highlighter, and the brush is the Couture Buffing Brush (180 I think). =D


----------



## triccc (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so jealous you have a barbie!
love the falsies. I love getting crazy ones halloween time. i plan on getting a bunch this year.


----------



## im_a_princess (Jun 14, 2007)

love ur collection, sooooo many lashes


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 14, 2007)

great collection esp your lashes!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you so much y'all! =D


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 16, 2007)

sweet lord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 killer collection for a hottie patottie!


----------



## psychobabble23 (Jun 17, 2007)

this makes me wish i hadnt just gone and blown my tips on clothes and spent it all on (more) makeup instead! i am so jealous of your collection!


----------



## allan_willb (Jun 17, 2007)

nice collection!i love the lashes!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 2, 2007)

omg i LOVE your collection!!! i so want to get the MAC Barbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they still have it in stock!

oh, i love the 1.6 case. i'm totally buying it once i save up after the upcoming collections!!!


----------



## tika (Jul 3, 2007)

Great collection!!!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jul 4, 2007)

Holy Moly!
What an Amazing collection!
and we use the same wedge sponges!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

That's an outstanding collection!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you. =)


----------



## Hilly (Sep 4, 2007)

lots of great stuff!!


----------



## goink (Sep 4, 2007)

oooh! i love your MAC case, but it's too damn expensive for me. i'm jealous ><


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 5, 2007)

love your collection!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 6, 2007)

How do you like the 180? I'm thinking about getting it but not sure. Is it very dense? Soft? Is the surface area about the same size as your couture 182 I have the couture 182 and I use it for my mineral foundation. I just don't know if I should get the 180!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 9, 2007)

Great collection!  With your skills, that's quite a combo!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_oooh! i love your MAC case, but it's too damn expensive for me. i'm jealous ><_

 
 I love it too. I got it as a gift. I wasn't a MAC employee back then so there was NO way in hell I would pay full price myself for the case. Got it from my aunt and uncle as a delayed graduation present. =)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_How do you like the 180? I'm thinking about getting it but not sure. Is it very dense? Soft? Is the surface area about the same size as your couture 182 I have the couture 182 and I use it for my mineral foundation. I just don't know if I should get the 180!_

 
I'd stick with the regular kabuki buffing brush. I used to use the 180, but I haven't used it in a good year or so. since it's got flat bristles instead of tapered, it is very hard to get a soft even blend on the face. I'd use it for more of body makeup (my intention for my Halloween makeup), where you don't have to be so delicate and careful when applying.


----------



## frocher (Sep 10, 2007)

That is an amazing collection!


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 10, 2007)

you have some cool eyelashes!! nice collection!!


----------



## clamster (Dec 5, 2007)

I want your collection! Fake lashes are so fun


----------

